# Fat African Dwarf Frog



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi all,
I have 4ADF in my 20L. Recently I noticed that one of the frogs is just downright fat. I know the females can be bigger than the males - but I mean, she's a fatty. She doesn't seem to behave differently than the other ADF's. I just wasn't really sure what to do, if anything.

It is heated to right under 80*F. I don't have the numbers on me for water from today, but when we tested it last week, it was like 0 Ammonia, 0 Nitrites, 10 Nitrates. 

Any thoughts are appreciated. Thanks!

To add - tank contains 4 ADF, 6 Julie CoryCats.


----------



## VanessaPinTN (Jan 11, 2016)

Has this been a gradual weight gain or did it happen fairly rapidly? How long has she been this way? I've read a lot of threads about bloated ADF that ended up passing.

ETA: Could also be that maybe she is filled with eggs, waiting to mate?


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

That's a good question... I remember thinking the females were distinctly bigger than the males... so they certainly were bigger, but maybe it happened quickly? I'm not entirely sure. That being said, the other day we were looking and she looked even fatter. So, i'm wondering if it IS bloat. 

I saw one of the male frogs up on here the other day - so it could be she has eggs, but you'd think she would let them go. The other female isn't quite so... balloon-like.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks quite a lot like bloat. What do you feed your ADF?


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

http://aquaticfrogs.tripod.com/id18.html


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

I feed "Zoo Med Aquatic Front and Tadpole Food" micropellets

I have Kanaplex... any chance that would help?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I checked a couple of websites that say the only cure is to take the frog to an exotic pets vet and have them drain the fluid assuming it's bloat she does look bloated.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

So strange. This is exactly what happened to my female a few weeks ago. I'm pretty upset about her passing, She was looking thicker for a while but suddenly got huge over about 2-3 days. I wasn't really sure what was wrong so I tried to just keep an eye on her, my 2 males in the same tank looked fine. I came home one day to find her in a corner dead. Still no idea what happened but it's been several weeks and my boys are fine. If you figure it out/she deflates please update!

Edit: I also feed the zoo med aquatic frog and tadpole bites


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

You might try looking for frog forum for advice- maybe on a frog forum they'd good advice on the topic.


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

Doesn't look good.


----------



## pugpower08 (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm thinking of getting a frog for my 20 gallon tank. Do you think you could give me some pointers on caring for them. Thanks


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There are several threads here or in the Compatability section on ADF care.  I have six in a 10 gallon. Am moving them to the 20 long and getting more. Don't get fewer than three.

You can also start your own thread in either section.


----------



## Suezi (Feb 26, 2016)

sending along this link, to a discussion on your topic. 

http://www.justanswer.com/pet-reptile/1zt8p-african-dwarf-frog-suddenly-fat.html

I hope it helps.


----------

